# Comic-Figuren in Ibiza Style



## Tha_Joka (21. Juli 2007)

Servus! 

Derzeit sind auf Flyern, Homepages und Plakaten solche Comicfiguren total angesagt. Gibts ein Tutorial für sowas? 

Beispiel:
http://iponsel.com/mobile/uploads/w800/Ibiza_Party.JPG


Vielen lieben Dank!

Joka


----------



## Andreas Späth (21. Juli 2007)

Such mal nach "Vektor Figuren" oder "Vectorize".
Es gibt da einige Tutorials, aber ein wirklich gutes Ergebniss ist nur mit einer ganzen Menge Arbeit und etwas Talent zu erreichen.
Die meisten nehmen dafür vermutlich Illustrator.


----------



## Alexander Groß (21. Juli 2007)

Für das Beispiel würde ich sogar "sehr viel Talent für das konventionelle Zeichnen" sagen.

Alex


----------



## Gumbo (21. Juli 2007)

Veerle Pieters hat eine dreiteilige Dokumentation über einen solchen Entstehungsprozess geschrieben. Ohne entsprechende Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten wird es aber wohl sehr schwierig.


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (21. Juli 2007)

Guten Tag,

ich denke mal, über die Suche nach "vectorize" wirst du sicher eine Menge zu dem Thema finden. Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, um solche Ergebnisse zu erzielen, braucht man echt Erfahrung und Gefühl dafür.

Nimm dir zum Anfang vielleicht erstmal ein Referenzbild. Führe an einer Kopie eine Tonwerttrennung durch. Weiter gehts denn am besten in Illustrator oder einem anderem Vektor-Programm. Lade da das Original und das bearbeitete Bild rein. Versuch da erst mal die Konturen und Details anhand des bearbeiteten Bildes rauszuarbeiten, Farben und so holst du dir aus dem Original. 

Ist für den Anfang wohl besser, sich so erstmal mit dem Thema auseinander zusetzen und zu gucken, was wichtig ist.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------

